# Fleas in the house.



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

We are moving into a rental and I went to wait on the satelite guy and we have nothing set up and I had to nurse the baby, so I laid some blankets down and laying there 5 minutes or so we had about 5 fleas on us. I really don't want to live with fleas. The landlords said they would spray but obviously I'm worried about the chemicals with 2 guys on the floors. I called the exterminator and he said that the chemicals he uses are not dangerous after they are dry. I'm not buying it, but don't know what to do. How do I find out about these chemicals? Google isn't cutting it. The products he uses is Precor and Onslot(sp?). I need andvice and info, please. Thanks


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Here are my thoughts. First I wouldn't buy that line about the chemicals not being harmful either. Second, is there any way you could get rid of all the carpet? Probly not because I'm sure the landlord won't do that. Fleas can take over a whole neighborhood if the houses are close together (this happpened on my old street). My next door neighbors moved out and left their flea infested cat inside the house (in 90 degree weather) and it ended up dying in there. If the infested animal is not treated, then it will still be dropping fleas off all over the place. Do you know if there are any animals in the neighborhood that come by or do you think the fleas are leftovers from the last tenants? There are some natural remedies for pets and houses that I used a couple years ago, but I ended up treating my ferrets with a chemical flea killer because they got so infested. I never did treat the house with chemicals because once I got rid of the fleas on the ferrets I didn't see any in the house. I'd research some natural remedies on the internet. Sorry, but I don't know anything about the chemicals the exterminator mentioned to you. I hope you can get this taken care of. Is the rental deal for sure? Maybe this is a sign you should look for a different place.


----------



## nursemom2bee (Aug 14, 2005)

Treat the carpet with 20 Mule Tean Borax. Get a big box and sprinkle it heavily on the carpets, use a broom to brush it into the carpets and around the baseboards. Leave it for about 30 minutes and vaccum it up. Dispose of the vaccum bag after every use in an outside trash. I would repeat this two or three times before moving into the place. I lived in Florida for many years with 3 big inside/outside dogs and never had fleas in the house and the only thing I used was borax on the carpet. I wise you good luck with getting rid of the fleas I know I would freak if I found one on my child.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

we had fleas from our dear cats last year & i got rid of them by vacuuming every day & washing all the laundry in hot water as needed. (borax sounds like a good idea & i'll use that if it happens again). the positive side to this is that you don't have any animals or possessions to treat so hopefully a good vacuuming....in every inch & cranny....a few times before you move in will do the trick. best of luck!


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

I never tried this, but I heard it works: Get a few very shallow pans with a lip (like cookie sheets) and put some soapy water on them and leave them on the floor under a small light (like a nightlight). The fleas will be attracted to it and then drown in the soapy water. Like I said, never tried it, but I've heard that it really works....


----------



## sweetbabygirl19 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nursemom2bee-You are absolutely correct. The borax works everytime. I had the same thing happen in a rental that I used to live in years ago. I was worried about my dd and the landlords answer was to just bomb the apt. and send in an exterminator. My grandmom told me about the borax and it worked. I agree with the pp that I just would not use those chemicals with little ones around. The borax takes longer than the chemicals but imo it is alot safer, just more work. Hth


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Eucalyptus oil works as well, as does green rubbing alcohol.

We had a wicked flea infestation after taking in a rescue kitty. I put green rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, sprayed the house down before going to bed, and vaccuumed in the morning. Works the same with euc. oil. Fleas are gone.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

we steam cleaned all our carpets when we moved in as the previous owner had cats. We never saw any fleas, of course we don't know if there were any to start with. It did get LOADs of cat hair out of the carpets though, it was quite alarming really.


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
Eucalyptus oil works as well, as does green rubbing alcohol.

We had a wicked flea infestation after taking in a rescue kitty. I put green rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, sprayed the house down before going to bed, and vaccuumed in the morning. Works the same with euc. oil. Fleas are gone.

What do you mean by green rubbing alcohol? The green part? Environmentally friendly? I guess I didn't know it was bad.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nursemom2bee* 
Treat the carpet with 20 Mule Tean Borax. Get a big box and sprinkle it heavily on the carpets, use a broom to brush it into the carpets and around the baseboards. Leave it for about 30 minutes and vaccum it up. Dispose of the vaccum bag after every use in an outside trash. I would repeat this two or three times before moving into the place. I lived in Florida for many years with 3 big inside/outside dogs and never had fleas in the house and the only thing I used was borax on the carpet. I wise you good luck with getting rid of the fleas I know I would freak if I found one on my child.









:

Salt will also work, used in the same manner. Buy in bulk packaging.
It can get pricey, but make sure you dispose of the vaccum bag after each use - outside. You could also cover the opening of the bag with duct tape before putting into outside trash. GL
hth


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 







:

Salt will also work, used in the same manner. Buy in bulk packaging.
It can get pricey, but make sure you dispose of the vaccum bag after each use - outside. You could also cover the opening of the bag with duct tape before putting into outside trash. GL
hth

Does anyone know why borax and salt and eucalyptus works?


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

They all work because they literally dehydrate the fleas. Eucalyptus I think has something to do with the strong smell, possibly dehydrating as well... It just shrivels the little buggers up.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

When I had the fleas on my ferrets, I also put Eucalyptus oil around their cage cause I had heard it kept lots of bugs, not just fleas, away. I have heard it is good to use diluted eucalyptus oil on humans to keep bugs away so maybe you could put some on your family (maybe on their clothes and not directly on their skin if you are worried about the strength of the oil) as an extra precaution to keep the fleas off of you all.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
Eucalyptus oil works as well, as does green rubbing alcohol.

We had a wicked flea infestation after taking in a rescue kitty. I put green rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, sprayed the house down before going to bed, and vaccuumed in the morning. Works the same with euc. oil. Fleas are gone.

How much eucalyptus oil did you use? I'm wondering how much to get...

Also, how would you guys recommend using borax if we don't have carpet?

The fleas here tend to congregate on the bed & futon. Any extra tips on dealing with that? (Assume that I am clueless







)


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I had great luck with the light and sticky paper. It was a kit bought at a Wal-Mart type place several years ago.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

How long can fleas live without a host? Is it possible that the place will be empty long enough before you move in that the fleas will all die on their own?


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Never mind: "Adult fleas must feed on blood in order to reproduce; however, adults can live for long periods without feeding." http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IG087

We were battling lice in our house a few months ago so I thought maybe fleas were similar but I guess they're not.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Fleas can live for pretty long periods of time without a host, and flea eggs can lay dormant for I believe up to a year.

I used quite a bit of euc oil... I'd mix mine with pennyroyal and tea tree oils and dilute with water in a spray bottle.

As far as the bed and futon, I'd spray em down good with the mixture when you're out for the day, then vaccuum when you come home.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
As far as the bed and futon, I'd spray em down good with the mixture when you're out for the day, then vaccuum when you come home.

Thanks! Do you guys think we should machine wash the pillows too?


----------



## mudmama (Jan 25, 2007)

Kellid, I've heard you can either freeze them out of your home or cook them out. We actually tried the freezing one night it was around 0 degrees outside, leaving the windows all open (we stayed somewhere else) but I realize you can't do that this time of year. Turning your thermostat up high for a day can chase them out too.
But the thing is each stage (flea, larvae, egg) all need to be killed in different ways, they all live for different lengths of time too. Where soapy water will kill the larva and fleas it won't kill the eggs. This is why you should vacuum and wash continuously for a couple weeks, to try to get the hatching eggs. I don't know much else.
Much luck.


----------

